# 2000 Altima Engine Electrical Problem



## marek08 (Dec 15, 2004)

About a month ago I went to start my 2000 Altima SE and the battery was completely dead - not even enough juice to work the door locks. I jumped the car and drove it on the freeway for an hour, but after I stopped the battery was still dead. My local dealer ran the charging system tests and everything checked out OK. So they replaced the battery and the car worked fine, but two weeks later the same thing happened again. The dealer then did a "pin check" to look for any abnormal power draw, but that check came back OK too...as did a second charging system check. So they replaced the battery again and sent me on my way.

I get the feeling I'm going to be stranded again though, since the dealer hasn't yet figured out what's causing the battery to drain and/or fail to charge. Any thoughts/suggestions on what I can do to discover and fix the problem are much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you have any aftermarket electronics in the car, i.e. stereo, alarm, etc. How much current did they show was being drained when the car was in a static state? If it was more than a couple hundred mA then something is wrong. Also check that no lights are on in the glove box, trunk, or under the hood. Make sure all the connections are clean and tight to your alternator, the grounds for the engine, and of course the battery cable connections. Also if you have a multimeter with a capabilty of more than one amp you could test it yourself. I hope this can get you started.

Troy


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey, I just posted this same thing. Mine was 2 plus months apart. 

It's going to the dealer in an hour. 


Get a portable emergency battery. $30 bucks or so. It's all it takes.

Are you sure the batteries were dead? I checked my with a volt meter
last night, and had 13V.

BTW, my '98 GXE is bone stock.


Paul.





KA24Tech said:


> Do you have any aftermarket electronics in the car, i.e. stereo, alarm, etc. How much current did they show was being drained when the car was in a static state? If it was more than a couple hundred mA then something is wrong. Also check that no lights are on in the glove box, trunk, or under the hood. Make sure all the connections are clean and tight to your alternator, the grounds for the engine, and of course the battery cable connections. Also if you have a multimeter with a capabilty of more than one amp you could test it yourself. I hope this can get you started.
> 
> Troy


----------



## fyrstrtr05 (Oct 6, 2005)

*same problems*

hey i am having problems with my 2001 alty. same problems. i changed my battery and put in a new alternator, and im still dying down. I get the care to start if a replace the batteryor if i boost it but none of my lights in the dashboard, radio or power anything work in my car. Im thinking it could be some kind of short or something. im thinking of goin to the dealer with this problem but im afraid of what they might charge me. Does anybody know how much the dealer would ask for a job like this. i would take it to a reg shop but im not sure if they could handle it.


----------

